# dicke linie zeichnen bzw schräges rechteck füllen



## Guest (14. Nov 2004)

liebe java community,

ich programmiere im moment 4 gewinnt für meinen java kurs und habe eine frage zur grafischen darstellung.
ich will eine schräge linie zeichnen, was ja eigentlich ganz easy ist. nun will ich aber dass diese linie dicker als 1 pixel ist. geht das ohne mehrere linien nebeneinander zu zeichen? wenn die linie waagrecht wäre könnte man ja einfach fillRect() benutzen, nur das ist ja bei einer schrägen linie nicht möglich. oder doch?

danke im vorraus


----------



## scorpicore (14. Nov 2004)

sorry, ganz vergessen mich einzuloggen *gg*


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Nov 2004)

Mit dieser Methode kannst du den Stroke verändern, der Informationen über die Linienendicke enthält: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Graphics2D.html#setStroke(java.awt.Stroke)


----------

